# New Rb26Dett Motor... how to run in ????



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi there guys, im preparing for my motor to go in im getting all the parts together and im constantly asking myself how does one run in a nur motor??
This is a new Rb26dett Nur motor, could the guys who know out there give me a running in procedure for an engine that has never seen a fresh lick of oil ?
What grade and duration do i run for .?
Maybe a castrol grade oil that i can get in Africa?
i need some help please Rob had mentioned 3 oil changes during the life of the run in but what viscosity oil do i use rob ?
i know you mentioned 300 miles and got lost after that as well.
Please help me so that i can be ready when my motor goes in .
Thanks guys ....


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

keep the boost and revs low for a while(around 500 miles)..oil is up to the owner really i always use 15w50 mobil 1


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for that any one else with experience have any advice for me?
thanks cheers
Adam


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

You want to be using a mineral oil for running in. Running in is actually bedding the rings to ensure they get a good seal.


----------



## reefyman (Aug 15, 2004)

run it in like this(taken from a previous post)
My run in procedure is: crank her over till oil pressure builds, with the Idle set high (1500rpm) and get her moving asap. 
Your first 50 miles you don't want to rev much, as a guide I'd say upto about 4000-4500. BUT keep it on wide open throttle as often as possible, and don't trundle along in the same gear, vary the load, keep the throttle as wide open as you can, and keep dancing up and down the gearbox. 
Run in oil HAS to be a mineral oil. Personally I'd drop the oil after 50 miles, drop the oil, replace with mineral oil again and change it on 250 miles, then change to fully synthetic. Any oil will do for running in as long as it's clean and mineral. After this time start building revs etc, remembering to vary the load and gear frequently, and keeping the wide open throttle theory in mind. 
By 500 miles I'd expect it to be run in fully. 
Really can't stress enough that idling it for anything more than a few seconds and staying at a certain RPM for any length of time within the initial break in period is a bad idea. 
The first 20-50 miles are critical mate, after that it's not quite as important.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Run it in hard. 

Put in the most crappy cheap oil you can find. Warm up the car, take it for a drive, 1/2 hour of different low rpms, then start to boost it a little more and more. 1 - 2 hours of this, change oil to whatever makes you happy, done! 

I always do this on all engines i build, mine has now run about 20.000km, dont use a drop of oil, 584hp 680nm at all 4 hubs. 

Asim


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I just have a quick question regarding this. How do you warm the engine up? Most people say give it a bit of a pasting in the first 50 miles or so but if you warm it up you need to drive it gently but then this contradicts the driving hard bit. Do you feed in warm oil or something and then just boot it from the off?


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

mineral oil and keep it under 5krpm with lots of engine braking and rev/load variance seems to be the norm

warmup under 3.5k. dont want it cold for a long time, and dont need to rag on it when cold either


----------



## No Way Dude (Jul 23, 2009)

I have heard that you should run the piss out of it, every new GTR gets 5 hot laps prior to being shipped out, this is done methodically, firstlap warmup, 3 laps hot, race hot, and then a cool down lap. Its been said that you want the rings to seal into the newly cut cylinder immediately not gradually, and yes the first 20 miles or so are the most important of all, there was athread on here not to long ago about breaking in a new engine.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

I used the search function and found this for you, I copied it from a post by GT-R Glenn, who seems to be a stickler when it comes to the search function, Whats up GT-R Glenn?

Break In Secrets--How To Break In New Motorcycle and Car Engines For More Power


Well anyways this is an interesting little read, and quite possibly very informative if you consider it, the concept here warrants a deeper search for a solid answer. Everybody that has broken in an engine has a particular way of doing it I am sure, but with a little more effort and diligence you should be able to make a sound decision after all it was your money not the other people you are asking an opinion from. After dumping all that cash and patience on this motor, I would be scouring the net for information on break in techniques, F1 blogs, Cart, NASCAR, Rally, specialtie shops and yes the forum. I am not being facetious at all, just coming in from another tangent.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Ah dam ....
Missed that one ... 
Not really a stickler , I just think of this site as a library, theres heaps of info , but some people just dont realise what they are asking at times I think, and dont seem to want to help themselves.
search / advanced search / run in / r32 33 34 / enter .....follow your nose.
Enjoy etc: ....



I think the mods should sticky "an idiots guide to how to find stuff".....(ok maybe not call it an idiots guide), but sure the search function works well, but maybe needs some refinement in how you use it ....


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

various run-in methods are as varied as religious or the way you shag your girl. But the one consistent thing is - vary the load, and use absolutely shitty mineral oil, the cheapest crap you can find. Change it often. Then when you feel you are done, switch to a fine synthetic and enjoy 

I run in fast and hard straightaway, but although I changed the oil frequently, I did not switch to full synthetic until about 2000 miles. My engine loses about 0.5 liters every 5000km, but it's shooting out the oil catch system and not being burned


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks very much for that guys... i did how ever use the search function.
And to my surprise it didnt give me back any responses, it gave me links to many posts that werent relevant.
So i posted a question.
Thankyou for being patient and im sorry the search function didnt work out for me.
so mineral oil it is.


----------



## cooljustin (Jun 6, 2009)

great info. Subscribed


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

cooljustin said:


> great info. Subscribed


I think you're missing the mark a little. Thread was started by someone who is now banned so will never be able to verify the minimal advice he was given. It's also a six year old thread


----------

